# I never saw two exactly the same.....



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2009)

The sunrise off of my back porch.
   That's what its all about.


----------



## marjorie040 (Sep 26, 2009)

Really Really beautiful, Rick....must have taken your breath away to see it in person! Thanks for sharing!!!

 Regards,


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 26, 2009)

You're not gonna believe this, Rick, but I just took this pic of the sunset tonight here and couldn't you swear it looks almost exactly the same???????


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah You have to catch it just right,or it fades away.I ran out in my under wear to catch this one lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> You're not gonna believe this, Rick, but I just took this pic of the sunset tonight here and couldn't you swear it looks almost exactly the same???????
> 
> Yep I would believe it,If I were in the twilight ZoNe  lol


----------



## Dugout (Sep 27, 2009)

If you can't tell, that is the same picture. Do you guys have the same camera???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is another I took the same morning at work.


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2009)

hey rick ill agree very nice  here some pix from when i lived in toledo ohio it was awsome!


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2009)

,


----------



## madman (Sep 27, 2009)

last


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2009)

cool shots Mike.Fall is here!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice pictures guys.Looks like this could be a long running thread.Too bad its raining here today.[] Maybe tomorrow I could add a picture of a Massachusetts sunset.It would be cool if we could get one from every state.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah raining here to.But thats ok time to take a nap []
  That would be cool, different sun rises/sunsets the only problem with sunrises is,you have to wake up to early to catch the prime colors.[]


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The sunrise off of my back porch.
> That's what its all about.


 BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!! JAMIE


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Sep 28, 2009)

Now this is the one I like...you have a great eye!



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W


----------



## T D (Sep 28, 2009)

since we are shooting the sun...

 here's two 3/12/09


----------



## T D (Sep 28, 2009)

both are sunrises


----------



## woody (Sep 28, 2009)

My backyard.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow!  Some very impressive photos!


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful pics Rick, Woody and others.  Woody, looks like you're livin' the life!


----------



## woody (Sep 28, 2009)

Tryin' to, Laur.......[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> My backyard.


 
 Wow nice back yard! you should know those fish by name lol


----------



## madman (Sep 29, 2009)

YO WOODY THAT IS AWSOME! GOOD FOR YOU! NICE!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent photos folks....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2009)

Sometime mother nature feels great! and some times she feels blaaaaaaaaa makes you want to take a nap 



 Today at work


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2009)

I wish I could buy this house and fix it up.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the neighborhood! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you saying I dug up Herman Munsters bottles ?? Thats the house we got the 600 60s & 70s bottles from lol


----------



## rockbot (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice pics gang! All we got here is this kind of weather........


----------



## digdug (Oct 2, 2009)

Thought I would throw this one out here, from our trip to FLA a few weeks ago


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll take it, Rocky!  It's still Hawaii!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2009)

We should just turn this into the "weather thread"  lol

 Here is a pic I took on the way to a dig today.
  looks perdy but its gonna rain.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  digdug
> 
> Thought I would throw this one out here, from our trip to FLA a few weeks ago


 
 We will be headed to Sarasota in Dec for a week.
  After a week I miss my cold weather.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2009)

A couple years old, but still a decent shot I think..[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2009)

I love this house. It's such a shame the way it's rotting away.
 Did you ever detect it?



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I wish I could buy this house and fix it up.


 
 Great pictures everyone! Woody - WOW!~


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah we detected it, but we did it when we had junky equipment.We need to do it again.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 5, 2009)

On the way to a dig.....


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 8, 2009)

Picture of a full moon the other night


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 8, 2009)

I was going to snap a shot of the moon last night.It was HUGE! Fall moon.


----------

